# Criminalizing Miscarriage



## csekywithlove (Feb 25, 2010)

I found this the other day and I tried to post it in News but couldn't, apparently my membership doesn't have sufficient, whatever. But everyone needs to know about this.

The state of Utah passed a law that made it illegal to miscarry a child. If a person does miscarry a child, they are subject to charges of "criminal homicide."









Everyone please read this and get the information out there.

As a woman who has miscarried, I find this to be the most threatening, inhumane, and sick law I have ever heard passed.









http://www.amplifyyourvoice.org/u/AF...minal-Homicide

Get this information out there!


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

I scanned the bill, and it doesn't sound like they're criminalizing miscarriage. But then, I have a two-year old vying for my attention...


----------



## EveningGoddess (Feb 16, 2009)

all your Utah-ri are belong to us.

way to take a step back in time there, Utah!
this is crazy business.

this is just a ploy to take further control of women's bodies and to push the anti-abortion agenda.


----------



## DirtRoadMama (Mar 2, 2010)

If you go to this link:

http://le.utah.gov/~2010/htmdoc/hbillhtm/HB0012.htm

It shows that the governor vetoed this law on March 8, 2010.


----------



## Kutie.Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

That's not what the bill said. I just read through it. It's saying if a woman killed her child, causing a purposeful miscarriage. So, if you saw a woman beating her own stomach to kill her unborn child, that's okay? You would be completely okay with that?

I have to say, that I agree with the bill and too bad they didn't pass that. I'm sickened by the thought of a woman trying to purposefully kill her own child by causing it harm herself. They put in there that there are accidental things and some women may refuse medical treatment. That's up to those women. I'm all for that, but for those who seek to kill the child, there is the option of abortion. I'm not even for abortion, but that's not what this is debating.

And as for the punishment towards illegal abortion... just find a place that will do it legally.


----------



## DirtRoadMama (Mar 2, 2010)

I think the objections of the prior posters had to do with being able to question a woman who had a miscarriage.

I read through the bill and I agree with your interpretation of it, Kutie, but I think the objections were coming about because it puts into law something that could be handled on a case-by-case basis.

I would think that if a law like this existed, then anyone who had a miscarriage would or could be open to an investigation.

One may have to prove that they did everything in their power to not cause a miscarriage.


----------



## harmie0515 (Oct 24, 2007)

A Utah teenager was charged with paying a man $150 to beat her up and cause her to miscarry after her boyfriend threatened a breakup if she didn't get rid of the baby. She plead no contest.

I agree that these things need to be on a case by case basis, but when it happened they charged the man that beat her with attempted murder of an unborn child and was sentenced to 5 years. They struggled with what to charge the girl with. (They charged her with first-degree felony criminal solicitation to commit murder.)

I am not defending the bill or the people who wrote it. Just providing a little background for why the bill was proposed.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I am going to close this thread. THe bill has been vetoed, and we are not going to debate what is okay and what isn't in the realm of this legislation.

I will remove this thread later this evening.


----------

